

Ikea Pitches Its 2015 Catalog as the Coolest Gadget Ever - cpr
http://www.adweek.com/news/advertising-branding/ad-day-ikea-hilariously-pitches-its-2015-catalog-cutting-edge-technology-159846

======
duncan_bayne
Also, Ikea doesn't suck (at least, not in this case):

[http://www.slate.com/blogs/the_eye/2014/08/20/roman_mars_99_...](http://www.slate.com/blogs/the_eye/2014/08/20/roman_mars_99_percent_invisible_jules_yap_hacks_ikea_products_at_ikeahackers.html)

